# Questions on Cleaning & Maintaining new F30



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

thatryan said:


> Wow this stuff adds up! Was going through Adams Polishing site and adding stuff to cart to see what I'd spend if I got everything I'd want from there. Started nearing $1k and I wasn't done yet!
> Lol may have to buy in spurts...
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


You do not need to buy 1000 bucks worth of stuff dude. You must have an orbital buffer and pads and all that crap included if you're at that much.

Before you read what I have written below let me recommend that you join the Autogeek forums. That's the best place on the web for professional detailing advice. The guy who runs it is a wizard with detailing and every piece of info you could ever want about detailing is available there. They also have a shop and when you register for the forum and the account is verified, you get a 20% off coupon to use in their store. In terms of variety of products and wealth of information, that might be the best place for you.

Now on to my recommendations:

I don't think Adam'a sells a foam cannon but I'd save the money and get a foam gun like the Gilmour Foamaster, it's cheaper and you get get it on Amazon. Chemical Guys Mr Pink, Maxisuds, or Honeydew will work great with it.

*Amazon:*

http://www.amazon.com/Autogeek-Half...d=1377133220&sr=8-6&keywords=gilmour+foam+gun

or

http://www.amazon.com/Gilmour-95QGF...d=1377133220&sr=8-1&keywords=gilmour+foam+gun

and

http://www.amazon.com/Chemical-Guys...133315&sr=8-6&keywords=chemical+guys+honeydew

http://www.amazon.com/Chemical-Guys...133379&sr=1-2&keywords=chemical+guys+maxisuds

*Adam's*
Here's what I think you should buy if you want to get the rest from Adam's - and there is nothing wrong with their stuff if you want to get almost all of it in one place and call it a day.

http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-523-adams-complete-2-bucket-wash-kit.aspx (most important)

http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-808-adams-ultimate-merino-wool-car-wash-mitt.aspx (cuz it's so damn soft looking)

*Now you have a foam gun, 2 buckets, drying towels, and all the soap you need.*

http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-870-adams-detail-spray-new-formula.aspx(for those quick, easy touch ups)

http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-494-adams-double-soft-microfiber-towel.aspx (get 2)

http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-588-adams-single-soft-microfiber-towel.aspx (get 2)

Now you'll have everything you need to keep the car looking good between washes - but you need to protect it. This is where you decide if you want wax, sealant, or both. Some people layers waxes over sealants for added effect. The nice thing about using Adams products is they can recommend what to use over what, and what to apply and not put anything on top of. When you mix brands, this can be hard to sort out. Aside from Adams, I have read good things about using Blackfire products when layering a wax over a sealant.

*So, if you want to wax and protect with Adam's:*

http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-566-adams-premium-shine-kit.aspx (pricey and I have no idea if they use the word glaze like others use sealant but it's everything you need for the protect and shine step, and you get another nice towel which is really good)

So now you have washed the car, dried the car, and protected the car. You still need to be able to clean the wheels. And when actually detailing you'd do this first. And you'd have a separate bucket for it, but you can get a wheels bucket for $5 at Home Depot (for that matter you can get all your buckets for $5 at Home Depot)

*Again - to start every detail during which you intend to wash the wheels:*

For scrubbing the wheels with your soapy water, which is important because they are filthy and covered in brake dust:
http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-837-adams-deep-clean-tire-scrub-brush.aspx

For dressing tires and the cheapo rubber window trim BMW gave us on the F30
http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-510-adams-tire-trim-combo.aspx

For cleaning the wheels:
http://www.adamspolishes.com/p-884-adams-deep-wheel-cleaner.aspx ( I would not spend $40 for a boar's hair brush for wheels. Our wheels are tough and if you rinse off the other brush it will be fine for this.

I think if you buy all that you're good. It's always a good idea to hit the local auto parts store and get some cheapo microfibers for stuff you'd never want to use a nice one on, like wiping the inside of the exhaust pipes or wiping bad dirt off the door sills (always spray something on the door sill first if you're just wiping stuff off).

If you don't want to go with Adam's, the many detailing sites on the web have stores with kits as well. Chemical GUys even have a store and you can buy everything you need from them as well. They have this great brush for spokes http://www.chemicalguys.com/Raccoon_Brush_Wheel_Brush_auto_detail_brush_p/acc_s33.htm that Adam's does not make anything like.

So I am sure every product I listed would add up to a lot, but not $1000 I hope.


----------



## thatryan (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome, thank you much!

One of my issues was I was just adding everything I could think of I may need or want. 

Firehose nozzle and quick shutoff valve, quick disconnects, vacuum and air dryers, and of course the rolling table organizer! 

I will certainly taper it down a bunch, at least to start.

This thread has been incredibly helpful.


----------



## jtuds (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, unless you want to spend a boatload, focus on what you need. I didn't think about the vacuum....I already had a shop vac and i was able to clear 2 shelves in my garage for detailing stuff. If it's cheap, the cart is a good idea. I'd like to have a creeper stool but for now I used an upside down bucket .


----------

